# smoke fluid resistant syringe supply?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, now that I have smoke systems that are no longer anemic, I'm finding that the syringes I have all swell up from the smoke fluid.

The rubber stopper swells and sticks in the body, and you can no longer withdraw the plunger to refill the unit.

I took one out to see if the swelling would go down, nope.

I've also had other instances of problems with some oils and greases doing the same thing.

Anyone have any experience in finding something resistant to this? The body and plunger handle have always been unaffected.

I need something with silicone or teflon I would guess.

Prepared for $$ in this case, just want something that will work.

Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you considered something like these? They cost a bit and demand some care, but should provide years (if not decades) of good service... 

http://www.nttworldwide.com/syringe.htm


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect Dave! 

I'd probably prefer a body of plastic to avoid possibility of breakage, but I'll bet you don't get the teflon seal w/o the tempered glass body. 

Thanks! 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

how about this ? too small ?

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/514-N4310


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the Aristo smoke units will hold about 3.5 cc or a tad more... others 2-2.5 cc... 

I run them until they are dry, and then I know how much I can put in. 

Thanks though Scott! 

Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you found the problem with plastic. If you are dispensing an organic liquid (yes, smoke fluid is an organic liquid) you will eventually run into solvent issues. Either the plunger or the syrynge body will deform. The ground glass syrynges are made specifically for that issue. They are chimicaly inert and wont react with, adsorb or otherwise be effected by anything. Yes they are a bit more spendy and require some care. But look at how much we spend on our trains anyway. And with a bit of care they will last forever. I had a set in my lab when I was a bench ceemist. They were probably 30 years old when I got them, they're proaba;y still there now....20 years later.


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

I use pipettes from the science lab. They are made not to react with anything.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Not trying to highjack the thread but does anyone know of a scientific/lab equipment mfg that will do custom orders? I've contacted Nalgene, and they won't do it.

This is for my invention to measure the pump shot on a Holley carb. No one has ever come out with such a device. It's simply a burette that attaches to the carb. What is not shown would be the pushbutton fitting that would allow the sample volume to drain back into the float bowl (brass tube on carb) so as not to wash out the rings from several measurements, and restart the measurement at 0.0 ml.

Thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You will also find when operating live steam and using the plastic syringe for adding the steam oil will create the same problems. I have gone through several of the syringes from AC that are use for adding the oil. Later RJD


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

not sure how many this place thinks is a min order 

http://www.dispensinglink.com/polyc...ringes.htm


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Viton o-rings as they won't swell.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a syringe, but I've had good luck with pipettes from Hobby Lobby. Back in the science toys. They come like 6 to a package and seem to hold up to smoke fluid nicely.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem Chuck is that the syringes don't use o rings, they have a rubber "plug" that has to fit the bore and connect to the plunger handle. 

The pipetes (note no double t) with the bellows on top seem to be the best solution, like $30 for 50 of them. lifetime supply, some for my friends, unbreakable, and don't worry if you lose one. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually Viton o-rings "Will" swell with certain chemicals in some smoke fluids.I have found if you go online to Kodak and get one of their commercial ink jet printer glass syringes they are made to handle
hard chemicals and mine has worked well for 4 years. about $25.00.

Jethro


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, do you have a link? 

Does the end of the plunger have a seal, or is it ground glass just to fit the body? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

How about one of these metal ones we steamers use to suck the oily water out of our lubricators?










*Available here* from Accucraft.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Need graduations, down to 1/2 ml, prefer to 0.2 ml .... 

I need something that blows, not sucks ;-) 


Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never could spell foreign words. 


I don't remember but I think they're marked in 10ths of a ml if you want to measure carefully. I don't worry about loosing them 'cause I have several, they're cheap and easy to obtain.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just giving you a hard time Tom, all in jest... 

I was spelling it pipette too... looks better... dang furriners ! 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

No, it is pipette -it is of French origin. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipette 

That is also how I have also spelt it as a native German speaker but I will admit I do not know how you would spell it in Armenian(?) 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know what "ralph"? You are indeed right.... several American sites had pipete .... but the correct spelling is indeed pipette ... Funny that the first few sites I went to had it spelled wrong. 

Thanks for the correction. 

Armenians would definitely use the French spelling... but the Armenian alphabet has 10 vowels and 36 consonants, that's what my dad told me years ago, modern Armenian may be more like 6 vowels and 31 consonants. 

Regards, Greg 


p.s. putting your "name" in quotes is not an intentional slur... I'm just remembering the post where you said that your name was NOT Ralph... maybe you were having fun that discussion?


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I was not having "fun" as you call it I was simply stating a fact. Thomas, Andre and Steve know that my name is not Ralph but is actually Ralph. I was I confess surprised that SteveC had always been told to call his Uncle Ralph -Ralph and not Ralph and in fact had always used it when he read my posts. Anyone who tried to get straight to the Boss by simply asking for Ralph would be told that there was no-one there of that name. However anyone who did know me would ask for Ralph and be put straight through to me. 

I hope that explains everything. I am pretty practiced at it after 55 years.. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, we also call it doubletalk here. You do have a knack, I will admit, even if it took 55 years ha ha. 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

(sigh) Mr Elmassian.... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_(name) 

My name is pronounced as "reɪf" and NOT "rælf". My Mother loved the works of Ralph Vaughn Williams and as many children will tell you the actor playing the part of Lord Voldemort is Ralph Feinnes both of whom are "reɪf" and NOT "rælf" as well... So you see the statement my name is Ralph and not Ralph is quite true and valid. 

regards 

"reɪf" and NOT "rælf" but spelt Ralph


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, to settle the matter of nonsensical spelling: 




















In a system where there is no defined spelling


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

ghoughpteighbteau


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ralph or whatever: 

You posted this: 

"No, I was not having "fun" as you call it I was simply stating a fact. Thomas, Andre and Steve know that my name is not Ralph but is actually Ralph." 

I'm sure you believe it's cute, or cool or maybe just a professor trying to show off for his "students" as I have felt many times as you have lectured us... 

It's boring, it's not clever, and getting tiresome. 

So while you fervently believe it's cool... I do not share that belief, and simple, clear statements without your "secret tricks" would be great... 

I'm sure there's a "I have a clever story why Ralph and Ralph are not the same" forum somewhere on this planet... pray post this fascinating, amazing, stupendous, earth-shattering entertaining information there 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You say "Poh-Tay-Toe" and he says, "Pah-tah-toe"

Personally, I just spell it "ghoughpteighbteau"

P hiccough
O though
T ptomaine
A neigh
T debt
O bureau


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's better than "ghoti." 






Isn't thread drift fun


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Since this whole discussion took a hard right turn into the wall, what did you come up with Greg for your smoke fluid?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got to do more testing, but the MTH and Aristo fluids seem to vaporize at a slightly lower temp. 

I have to look at my "blue bottle" for the brand, but it does not produce as much smoke... 

I'm actually going to do some real comparative testing, now that I can reliably empty the smoke reservoir and get consistent, repeatable fills. 

My pipettes are in the mail, should receive them soon, found 5 ml ones with graduations and the bellows type top on Amazon. 

Greg


----------

